# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cần hỗ trợ về hệ thống tự động xả CO [Help]

## lethanhsang86

Trong diễn đàn có anh trai nào đang làm việc có hệ thống tự xả CO khi có sự có cháy nổ hông ạ ?? Em cần chỉ dạy với  :Frown:  cám ơn nhiều ạ

----------

